# Project Boats -- Where Do You Find Them?



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

I''m looking for some suggestions from all you Do-It-Yourselfers out there.

I am interested in finding a project boat (sailboat) but don''t know where to begin. Being that my financial situation isn''t the greatest, I''m looking for a tired old boat that I could breath some new life into with a lot of sweat and hardwork on my part.

The less money and more sweat is preferable!!!

Websites and magazines usually only advertise expensive boats. Where else should an eager but very poor sailor look to find the tired old boats that have been neglected, cast aside or abandoned?

Let me tell you about my situation (maybe you''ll have some better sugestions for me).

I am preparing to go back to school to study biology (in the fall) at the University of New England (in Biddeford Maine). I believe that if I''m going to do something, I should do it to the max! Soooo, with that said, I want to live aboard where I can create a floating laboratory environment (living in and with the environment as I study it). I am not a professional sailor by any stretch but I do have some single-handing experience.

I am basically looking for a somewhat sound hull (or one that I can make sound), deck and rigging. The interior will most likely need to be completely renovated to accommodate lots of insulation and a laboratory-like living arrangement (so it is not a problem if it is currently a God-awful disaster zone). Fiberglass would make the most sense for me because I already know how to work with it but beggars can''t be choosers so I''ll take whatever suits my purposes (and learn as I go). I''m guessing that something in the range of 35 to 40 feet will suit my needs but probably won''t know until I see it.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom out there for me?

AND before someone says, "Live aboard in New England??? You''ll freeze!" I have researched the idea for a couple of years now. It is being done. I''m extremely innovative and I''m sure I will adjust and survive.

So if anyone has any POSITIVE (or practical) words of wisdom, I would love to hear from you.

Regards,
Glen Poisson
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Glen,

I can''t help re. finding a boat but I will pass along this website: www.triton381.com

Its a great source of information for restoring an old tired boat. This guy is amazing.

Andy Shand
Dry Red
C&C 25 - I


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Try checking with some boatyards or marinas...the ones down here in NC always seem to have some abandoned treasures in back yards waiting to be rescued.
And good luck! Sounds like a great project and I hope you succeed!


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Glen, you might find what you''re looking for at "Boatsalvage.com" Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maine? Wooden Boat! Call or email them and ask for the list of freebies. Also they have to know who has something. Lastly, I traveled Maine a few years ago looking for a boat. Go to every marina, coffee shop, boat repair place or what ever they are called. Become a sales person. But know your boats too. Do you want wood, glass, aluminum?


----------



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. Please keep them coming if you have any additional thoughts. I do appreciate the words of encouragement!!!

In reply to your comments:
-- The Triton site is great. I think it will be very helpful and at the very least, inspirational. It is always comforting to see that someone has gone before me and to know that my goal IS obtainable!
-- I did check boatsalvage.com. There were some in the low price range but very few in my geographical region. I am willing to go quite a distance to find a suitable boat but it doesn''t make financial sense to purchase a low priced fixer-upper and then pay a fortune in transport costs. I will check the site periodically though (maybe I''ll get lucky).
--Checking with marinas, and repair shops is a great idea too. Does anyone know if there is a resource that lists names, phone numbers, and addresses of marinas along the east coast??? or at least the New England area?
-- The reference to Wooden Boat... I''m assuming you mean the magazine. I''ll have to look for the freebie section. Free is definitely a good thing!!!
-- To be honest though, I''m kind of afraid of wooden boats. Don''t get me wrong. A well maintained wooden boat is a thing of beauty and has a spirit that boats of other material could never match. However, I don''t know if I''m handy enough to repair a wooden boat to live-aboard standards. Then there is the maintenance, too. I think I''d be tackling more than I''m ready (or able) to handle. I''m a very gung-ho type person but I know my limits.
-- To the question of, "what are you looking for?" Glass makes the most sense to me. I''ve worked with glass before and am fairly confident that I have the skills to execute repairs in it. I would definitely be willing to take on an aluminum or steel hull, if the boat fit my purposes. I don''t know how to weld but would love to learn!

Thanks again for the helpful suggestions and positive responses!

Regards,
Glen Poisson


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am afraid that this post will sound a bit like the old southern line, "I''ve done this a million times and it never works" but here goes. In my lifetime I have bought and restored, or been paid to help restore, or have helped either physically or at least been an advisor on literally dozens of restorations. It can be done but restorations are rarely cost effective. 

The worst case is a nearly completely stripped out hull. When you add up only the materials to put one into sailing and live aboard condition, even using salvaged parts and non-standard materials, you end up spending many times what the boat is worth or what you can buy a used already fixed up, updated and maintained version for. 

Often when you talk about the major project boats in the size you are seeking there often are irreversible structural issues as well. By the time a boat gets stripped, bulkheads and other structural interior elements are often shot, allowing the boat to flex in a way that can greatly weaken the laminate. 

The most successful reclaimation projects have been boats that someone else has started to restore and then run out of steam or money to finish. Often much of the supplies, gear and equipment is present just not installed. In the best case you can find a boat that is largely intact but just needs cosmetic work completed. 

For example, probably one of the more successful reclaimation that I have gone through was the time I bought a race boat that had gone through Hurricane David with a hatch part way open. The interior of the boat had a waterline that ran around the boat part way up the seats but just short of the engine sump. The topsides was encased with mud from the storm and when cleaned in spots showed some minor scratches. There was water in the bilges above the floor boards. At the time the extent of the damage was really not obvious but most people assumed the worst. There had been several very low offers before I came along. I ended up buying the boat for somewhere between 2/3 and 1/2 her bluebook value. Most of the labor putting her into shape involved cleaning and waxing fiberglass and making new teak plywood deck inserts. Otherwise, she was fully found and operational and all she needed was some normal maintenance. I later sold her for about 25% more than had in her. The key in this case was an otherwise solid and intact boat which had been on the market for a long time and just looked scary. 

In my lifetime most of my project boats have come from a lot of leg work. I typically have a circuit of visiting various boat yards in the area. I spot what look like derelict boats or boats that have been for sale for a long time and I keep an eye on them for a long while. Small sloppily run yards seem to have the best derelict rows. They don''t seem to have the energy to foreclose and cease the vessels or dispose of them once they do. If I see a boat that has been out of the water for several seasons, I might approach the boat yard office and ask what they know about the boat. Sometimes they are about to foreclose for lack of payment; sometimes it is simply an absentee owner; sometimes there is a rediculously high asking price; you just never know. 

Sometimes you can find a boat sitting in a backyard behind someone''s house. I have bought two boats in my life that were sitting in fields unloved and untouched for several years. These tend to need a lot of clean up more than missing parts. On one it literally took years to get the leaf stains out of the fiberglass in the cockpit. 

It is surprising how often project boats do go derelict mid restoration. I looked at a boat down in Georgia with a fellow that was a neat boat. There was so much stuff in the cabin that you could not walk through the cabin without unloading all of the wood, sails, and boxes of gear that the owner had purchased before running out of energy and money. 

Here are a couple sources for online distressed boats

http://www.by-the-sea.com/boneyardboats/

http://www.projectboats.net/

I would also track the listings with normal brokers. Often a boat with ''issues'' will stay on the market a long time and can be purchased quite cheaply.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Since you''re going to be in Biddeford, you''re in about the right place to pull it off. Go trolling in your spare time. Start in Newburyport, MA, about an hour south of you. Familiarize yourself with the yards. Try Great Bay Marina in Newington, NH. Dion''s in Kittery sometimes has stuff, but tiny yard. Work your way up the coast looking in backyards and along roadsides. I looked at dozens of boats from Portsmouth to Hancock, Maine. There''s a ton of little yards between you and Bar Harbor. I found my boat in SW Harbor, ME. It took me a couple of years before I had the guts to try to get the guy to seller finance it, which he did, with $5000 down. DON''T forget you have to pay Maine Use tax at 5% or so on the purchase, even on an old used hulk. There''s yard after yard north of you, many with what you''re looking for that''s been sitting there for years. Instead of going full blown restoration, educate yourself YOURSELF. With all due respect to others of differing taste and opinion, some of the ''facts'' that seem to come from these discussions are mere opinion, often taken too seriously. There''s dozens of Pearsons, Bristols, Cheoy Lees, etc. up and down the coast of Maine. If you know what you''re up against with re: fibreglass, deck problems, hardware, rigging and propulsion, there''s DOZENS of boats that''ll work GREAT for liveaboard/cruising the coast of Maine. I believe there''s also winter liveaboards at Spring Point Marina in S. Portland. I lived on my Bristol 35 for awhile on Peaks Island in Casco Bay. Of course, it''s not a Farr 38, but it was seller financed, goes to weather well, has a hull speed of 6.53 kn and has suited my purposes admirably. It isn''t what I''d have bought had I had extensive resources, but it''s what I bought to take the family sailing and I''m glad I did.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why don''t you take a look at this link

http://hometown.aol.com/abayme/myhomepage/index.html

This is a 32'' hodj sailboat from sweden. It comes with full mast and rigging in good shape, as well as four sails (3jib 1main) in tired but re-newable shape. The boat is in mechanically good shape, including a fully operational twin battery dc set up, as well as fully functional ac inverter system. Also includes twin solar powered vents, anchor and safety package. Not working is the pressure water and refrigeration system. The interior is really not that bad, except for a one sq foot portion of the wood headliner which should be replaced. The teak is okay
and the royal blue cushions are not bad.

The main downside to this boat is that the Saab singel cylynder diesel will need to be rebuilt. In the meantime I can include a 9.9 four stroke outboard which is fine off an outboard bracket.

I''m also including a large amount of Klover Klamp brackets, enough to build a shelter over the boat while you rebuild.

I''m also including an brand new gel coat peeler which normally retails for $600.

If your interested, the whole package including the engine is $3500. Winter storage is paid through may at Locust Point Marina in Bronx NY


----------



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks again for the great suggestions everyone.

To Jeff:
Thank you for the URL''s. I had forgotten about boneyardboats. The projectboats.net site looks like it could hold some potential as well.

I appreciate your candour and reflection on your past experiences. The logic of what you say does make sense. However, you should realize that what I consider to be a renovation and refit to live-aboard conditions is probably much less than what others would find acceptable.

I don''t require much in the way of amenities (nor have interest in them). I am looking for a boat with a sound hull and deck, and a safe rigging. That is all that I need to get me started.

I may not have a comfortable berth to sleep on... my winter-rated sleeping bag and camping pad on the cabin floor will suffice.

I probably won''t have a shower... as a student, I''ll have access to the locker rooms (or possibly the marina will have showers)

The boat''s plumbing may require a lot of repairs... I''ve been looking into AirHead toilets (or something similar)

The battery system may not be up to the challenge... people sail all over the world with out refrigeration and electrical appliances

My point isn''t neccessarily to find a project boat because I think it will save me a lot of money in the long run. My reason for looking for a project boat is because I can''t afford to purchase a non-project boat. I''m ready. I''m eager. I''m excited. I''m unattached. Now is my time to make a try of this.

Please don''t get me wrong. I''m not at all disputing what you have written. I appreciate your honesty. All that I am saying is, I''ve got to begin with what I can afford. I can afford to buy an ugly old project boat and slowly work on it. I can''t afford to purchase a beautiful craft that will turn heads.

Again, I do appreciate your comments and am always willing to hear from persons that are more knowledgable and experienced than I. Keep your comments coming!

To VIEXILE:
Thanks for your input. It''s wonderful to hear that you were able to survive what I aspire to accomplish. You mentioned that you lived on a Bristol 35. How well did that size of boat suit you (with regards to living-aboard)? I realize some people don''t require any space at all while other require a floating Taj Mahal. So I am always curious to see how sailors feel about the particular size of their vessel. Thanks again for the great insight.

Oh, by the way, I''m not in Maine yet. I actually live in the Providence, RI area. If anyone knows of any good possibilities in RI or CT. I''m all ears!!!

To bayme:
She is pretty. Do you have any pictures of her interior? Do you know of any good sites out there that could tell me more about her? This may be an ignorant question but I''m here to be educated so here goes -- What is a gel coat peeler, why do you own one, why would I need one if I purchased your boat, ie: what''s wrong with the boat??? Are we looking at major problems with her hull??? As far as the damage to the wood liner that needs to be replaced -- what caused the damage? You may hear back from me after I do a little research. Thanks for the contact.

To everyone else, particularly those that have or are currently living aboard -- how do you feel about living aboard a 32 foot boat? Keep in mind that living space will be reduced after I insulate and winterize. Also, does anyone know anything about this particular brand boat, hodj?

For those of you that might wish to answer discreetly without roughling any feathers, my address is [email protected]

Thanks again everyone for the assistance. Keep it coming, it''s greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Glen, a couple of add''l comments:
1. Wood? Oh, gosh NO! For multiple reasons, your instincts are IMO on target - stick to glass and you''ll find it easy, affordable and quick to fix/modify and later capitalize on your work by finding it easy/quick to sell.
2. You sound like someone who''s come to the conclusion he must suffer to the max in order to benefit from the experience the max. If you''re after ending up with a sailboat - and in the interim, a place to live while at school - and not into Survival Living while impersonating a starving artist, why not ratchet down the size of the boat (I''ve seen you reference 32'', 35'' and 35-40'' boats) and allow yourself less work and more fun, sooner? Given the variables, you seem the ideal candidate for a 27-32'' boat that isn''t a basket case and still meets your budget restraints.
3. Your reservations about finding a boat that must be moved any significant distance of course make sense. You need to find someone''s orphan very close to where you''ll be aboard her. So...in a way, that makes everything easier. The way Jeff describes how he found some of his fixer-uppers, basically by sniffing around, talking to everyone, and rubber-necking whenever possible in nearby areas is the key. Word of mouth needs to be put in motion on your behalf. Docks at old marinas and especially yards and open fields should be your hunting grounds. What great sport!

Good luck. Getting all this helpful info requires of you that we all get a final report when you''ve found your new home...or a story on the highlights of what got in the way.

Jack


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

But if you look long enough you''s be amazed at what you can find out there. For example my Farr 38 which is what I believe VIEXILE was referring to in his post, was sitting in a field in Maine, taken apart for quite a while, and in need of a serious clean up and at a price cheaper than a Bristol 35 of similar vintage in comparable condition. It was not a bargain but it was certainly less expensive than the same boat would have been all fixed up and in the water. Over the last year I have been able to whittle away at one project at a time converting her back from being almost exclusively race oriented to being a cruising boat and a single-hander.

One minor point, you don''t have to pay use tax in Maine if you can get the boat out of Maine within a reasonable period (I think it was 60 days after purchase but you should check) but you will end up paying taxes in whatever state you ultimately keep the boat. Most states have a form of reciprocity that basically credits whatever taxes you paid in one state toward your "use tax" or "sales tax" in the state where you will be keeping the boat so keep your reciepts. 

Jeff


----------



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

To WHOOSH,
First of all, I love the name!

I wouldn''t say that I''m a masochist when it comes to depriving myself (I''m assuming that you were referring to my comments about not requiring amenities). I like being comfortable as much as the next person! I definitely prefer not to suffer!!! I''m not so frugal that I would use a five gallon bucket as a long-time temporary toilet! I was simply trying to make the point that I don''t expect to have it all or need it all, right from the start.

As for the size of the boat... admitedly, I don''t know what size would meet my needs. I can say this with some certainty, 35-40 feet is the max that I would need. So I''ve been using that as my starting point.

Would I consider something smaller? Absolutely! How small could I go? I don''t know. I''ve sailed a Beneteau 23 (it may have been a 21) single-handed quite comfortably but I wouldn''t want to live on it year round in New England. I sailed an Ericson 25, years ago and if memory serves, the accomodations weren''t to bad. Would they be suitable after I have winterized her and added some sort of means to heat her? I don''t know. I''d have to take a fresh look to see if that size would be appropriate.

I''m kind of curious about Bayme''s "hodj" which is 32. I don''t think I''ve ever been on a boat of that size so I''m curious about what sort of accomodations it would have and how I could modify the interior to meet my needs. However, Bayme didn''t have much information on it and the only other reference that I could find about the boat (on the net) was by another sailor, also looking for information on his hodj.

I agree on the word of mouth theory. This is my starting point. I''ve already had three people contact me (in two days) about their boats. It''s not much but is a start! I''ve also been refer to one site that has three boats being offered to a good home for free. I''m not interested in any of them but again, it''s an encouraging start to the process.

As for your last request... ARE YOU KIDDING?!?!?! Of course there will be a grand annoucement when I find my new project! You''ll receive the announcement and then right away you''ll all start receiving request for information pertaining to how I should go about fixing her!!! ; - )

Thanks again for the comments,
Glen


----------



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

To Jeff_H,
That''s interesting about the issue of taxes, which is something that I haven''t begun to consider. Do you know how they generally assess the taxes? Would it be strictly on the amount that you paid for the boat or would there be some sort of formula based on price and size, etc.?

Well, it''s to early in the game to worry about that but it is a good thing to keep in the back of my mind.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Glen: You sound like me some 30 years ago. I took three years off from my studies after I graduated with my bachelor''s degree but before my masters degree. I bought a 25 foot wooden folkboat for $400 and once I got the ole girl afloat I moved aboard. I slept at on the duckboards that served as a cabin sole, and cooked on a one burner alcohol stove. I had a salad bowl for a basin and jerry can for my water and a bucket for my head, and it was some of the happiest days of my life. 

As a 52 year old with a bunch of shelletal damage from my motorcycle racing days, I can''t imagine myself doing that today, yet as a yound man it felt like paradise. 

I think that it was Jack who hit the nail on the head here. If you are not into ''all of the comforts of home'' type living, you cna probably get by with a much smaller boat. Perhaps as small as a 30 footer would do. I caution against stripped out hulks because even getting them rigged with minimal sailing, engine and living equipment can be so expensive that you can often buy a better boat for far less than the combined cost. My point here being "Keep your eye on the combined cost of the project when completed to a state that you can live with and not just the up front costs". This is a mistake that I have watched played out so many times in my life, not only in boats but in cars and houses as well. 

The taxes issue is pretty much based on sales price except that in some states, in the absense of a notarized bill of sale with the price spelled out, they will go by a Bluebook value which on a fix-er-upper is usually way more than the boat is worth. 

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Regarding the Hodj I''ve been looking for a while, but cannot find more information on the boat. She has very fast lines, and looks alot like an ex-racer.

The part of the headliner that needs to be replaced, is because I thought some water was leaking in from the deck, so I pulled a section to see if I could get closer. It was not leaking from any hardware installation, nor the mast step area, but I need to get closer. Replacing a wooden headliner is very easy.

Regarding the gelcoat peeler, I had two reasons for getting it.

1) I think a bottom job for any boat you are restoring, especially if you will be living on the boat all year long, is an absolute requirement, and

2) If you are doing a bottom job, a peeler is the way to go. It is alot easier, and substantially faster than either sanding or stripping. Also, any dust is caught by the vacuam attachment, so you are not damaging the environment.

I don''t have interior pics at this time, and frankmly won''t until it gets warmer in NY


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I think Jeff is probably on the mark here regarding the financial aspects, and his advice certainly concurs with that of other experts like Don Casey (see an article of his about this exact topic somewher in the SailNet archives). It is important to do your research and really know what you''re getting into when acquiring a project boat. But I wanted to ennumerate some possible rationales for going the project boat route despite the finances:

1. It''s the project that interests you even more than the prospect of eventually sailing the boat. We all have our hobbies. (Restoring boats is NOT one of mine. Really! ;-)

2. You''re trying to help protect the environment by keeping all that plastic and lead out of the landfill by making it useful again. (What DOES happen to old plastic boats that nobody wants anymore?)

3. The boat is a family "heirloom" (if I can use that term) and has some kind of special sentimental value. (But if that''s the case, how come the family didn''t maintain it properly in the first place!)

4. You have some special requirements that just can''t be met by any existing boat on the market, and you want to short-cut the custom build approach by starting with a stripped-out hull of a design that''s close enough. (Why buy an already fully fitted-out boat if you''re just going to rip out the interior and replace all the systems anyway?)

5. You KNOW your project boat, when all is said and done, is going to end up costing you more than a Hinckley maintained at the Hinckley yard, and you''re ready to commit to that, but you just can''t come up with the scratch up-front and you don''t want to pay the banks all that interest on top (or, maybe they won''t let you). So the project boat allows you to spread your costs over time. A long, long time.

There are probably other rationales, too, I just can''t think of them right now.

(FWIW, my boat restorations so far have involved replacing the mast-step in a Laser, and re-coring the deck -- virtually the entire deck -- of a San Juan 21; you can see these at http://personal.monad.net/~catamount/)

Tim


----------



## jparker11 (Jul 8, 2000)

Glen,

Ok, as I am completing my latest project, I am an expert <g> on boat restoration!!! I don''t think my experience with my project necessarily qualifies me for any advice. However, you do seem to gravitate towards individuals similarly bound to such projects. It is here that the big lessons occur.

Watch for people who are really gaining on their projects and adopt their techniques, especially the liveaboards. Liveaboards not only have to live amongst the debris and materials stockpiling, but, once a system or structure is renovated or installed, it begins to decay immediately from the liveaboard usage. And sailboats despite their seeming economy and simplicity compared to powerboats are deceptively complex and expensive to maintain and upgrade concurrent with living aboard. I have seen very few people capable of getting ahead of the eightball. Many stare longingly at the erected mast and rigging structures, acheing to slip the dock lines for an afternoon or weekend sail, knowing full well they are not seaworthy because of some intermediate project is incomplete.

For that reason,bite my tongue, but don''t look askance at a stinkpot. Many dated cruisers exist with fully functional onboard systems, and low time propulsion units. An interior decor changeout, LP paint, and some stainless and the value appreciates and you have a decent chance of maintaining seaworthiness in the process. With a sailing vessel, you must get the auxillary operational, as well as the sail elements, concurrently, to maintain seaworthiness.

Surprisingly, I have seen more people succeed with this ploy than rehabbing sailing vessels. With the time demands of school you will need to limit your manhour demands in some way.

My project came courtesy of E-Bay and Boat US''s insurance clearance auctions, now run by USAuction.com. They seem to concentrate in the Southeast, and, when vessels come up out of that area, they seem to go for reasonable sums. Sail and power are auctioned.

My .0002% of a boating unit of advice!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might try checking out some of the e-mail lists at sailnet.com. I am a member on the Cal list since I own a Cal 31. There are 331 members on this list alone and tons of discussion on renovations of boats between 20-40 years old. Add on the other 100 or so lists and do a search. Good winter project digging through all that stuff. My daughter and her husband have been livaboards on a 38 ft. bluewater sailboat for more than ten years, always with at least two dogs and a cat. Personaly, I could be very comfortable on my Cal 31with one dog.
RC


----------



## CptGentry (Jun 4, 2002)

http://yachtworld.com/listing/yw_listing_detail_handler.jsp?boat_id=1044391&units=Feet&currency=USD


http://yachtworld.com/listing/yw_listing_detail_handler.jsp?boat_id=1019210&units=Feet&currency=USD


http://yachtworld.com/listing/yw_listing_detail_handler.jsp?boat_id=990109&units=Feet&currency=USD


http://yachtworld.com/listing/yw_listing_detail.jsp?checked_boats=1041290&currency=USD&units=Feet


----------



## henryvand (May 2, 2000)

I don''t know your budget but you might want to check out www.boatforsale.net - look under 40 ft. sail category - there is a custom 42 ft. listed at 25000.00 - this is a Canadian web site so these are Canadian dollars which at current rates is only about 16000.00 US - and the price is indicated to be negotiable - the ad indicates that the boat needs cabin work but hull is sound. If the boat is sailable you can sail her to Maine in the spring.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Upon firther consideration I don''t know I would qualify the hody as a project boat. granted the engine does not work, but their is a powerfull outboard to back that up. Besides, I know several triton owners who simply tossed their atomic fours for outboards anyway.


----------



## Willie Sink (Jan 31, 2003)

I too, am in the same boat as you (figuratively speaking of course...)! As one who has been compiling a medium-sized naval fleet for several years now, I feel singularly qualified to offer my two-cents in regard to your predicament.
First, and foremost,DO NOT BUY A WOODEN BOAT! Unless you are on a first name basis with Norm Abrahms of This Old House, you will be utterly overwhelmed. 
My first ''big''boat was an old ''73 Carver 28'' that sailed the hard for several years until it was ultimately scrapped and turned into firewod for our saturday bight campfires at the marina. I still have the starboard nav light which I connected to an old AC adapter and which now serves as a night light at my father''s house.
That is all that is left of my $2800 Carver dream.

As to a plastic boat, yes! And marina''s are the place to find them. CHEAP! Find a municipal marina, and sometime shortly after the spring dockage fee deadline, askabout the abandoned vessels. 

Last year I acquired a 24'' houseboat for $500. Needed a motor overhaul, and a new outdrive. Best deal ever!

Also look on ebay- every now and again a real bargain is found. But nothing beats the marina approach. This spring, I''m going to buy a Hunter sailboat that way...
Good luck!

And yes, I''ve been a liveaboard on the Mississippi in Minnesota, so it can be done. And the best part is, the whole darn marina is yours alone for five-months of the year!


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

"Good Old Boat" has a link to ''project boats'', and their own classifieds.
www.goodoldboat.com


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

Ahoy matey, The Pirate of pine island has been working on his 27'' english yawl for nearly two years. I purchased the vessel for $600.I spent $100.00 for a Catalina 27 mast and recut sails from a dickerson Ketch. The rest is elbowq greas and a few spare parts. Money and time will come if you love what you''re doing . Big Red56


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out www.crab-sailing.org or http://www.grabbagsailboats.com

Cheers,

algie


----------



## Symbol (Feb 11, 2003)

A couple with children sailed around the world in a modified Cal 25. A Cal 27 has full head room--and would make an adequate liveaboard. I lived aboard a Columbia 29 a number of years. I think that in your climate a liveaboard should have a functioning head(or portipotty), adequate heating and insullation (there is a material which is a closed cell PVC foam which is quite cheap and is known as "fish Blanket"--it sticks to a fiberglass hull with liquid nails and makes a nice surface on the interior), full head room, an adequate sleeping platform and at least a table of some sort. 

I have both built and restored boats and feel if you have the skills and set a reasonable set of goals you can do well with a restoration--if you start with a solid hull.

Bob Austin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I lived aboard in New York City (actually New Jersey - across the way) and Boston. Yes - people look at you sometimes like you''re nuts - but you CAN live comfortably as long as you 1) heat the boat properly and 2) make sure you have access to fresh water to fill your tanks. And - if you ask me - there is NOTHING like waking up one winter morning after a heavy snow, going up on deck, and looking around!

Having said that - my boat was in very good shape. There were two people I knew that had essentially found project boats and were working/living on them. It takes a lot of commitment - but if you have the fortitude to stick with it I think it can be very personally rewarding. I wouldn''t trade my liveaboard days for anything!!

One guy acquired a brokendown Irwin 28 at a yard a few hours away. He paid almost nothing for it, had it trucked to our yard, was up in the yard for about 2 months (yes - living on the boat in the yard), completed bottom work, went back in (without standing rigging) and kept on working. The Irwin 28 (in my view gave him very little space, which was made smaller by the fact that he was tearing most of the insides out) - but he absolutely loved the experience and what he was doing.

The second guy (actually a couple - but he did all the work) lived on a wooden motorboat that he had been rehabbing for about 7 years. The motor boat gave him a lot more living space, but he diligently kept at it and made notable progress each year. I think in his case the boat was more of a home than a boat - but when I left he had just finished rebuilding the engines and was going to take the boat out this year!

The third guy found a derelect 27'' sailboat (don''t remember what kind) in a yard that was structurally sound. He paid about $8,000 for it. He lived on it full time, spend all his free time working on it, and it took him about a year to overhall (repowered, re-did all the wood inside, redid the systems) - he had a great time!

So - I have to say - it is very possible to do what you want to do. There are times you will be uncomfortable - but in my view the rewards far outweigh the inconvenieces.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

I found mine lurking behind a building. Yep, the owner is dead and the family wanted it gone.
Bob


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi Glen, 
I just emailed you, but wanted to add a couple of things. One: I believe there''s a "project" cruising boat at Spring Point Marina in South Portland. I seem to recall mention of it last year. Might want to call them. Around 40 feet I think. Two: also try American Boat Listing: www.ablboats.com. It''s a FSBO site.
We understand, as we''re deep into our own major project: http://www.sailnamaste.com

Good luck,
Stacey


----------



## glenpoisson (Jan 23, 2003)

Greetings everyone!

First; let me appologize for not being better about replying. For some reason my Mac crashes everytime I attempt to post messages. I''m on a PC today and so far so good!

Second; Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I appreciate all of the help.

Hope to see you guys out on the water... some day!

Thanks again,
Glen


----------



## cap10ed (Jan 7, 2003)

Try THIS OLD BOAT magazine for listings and great advice from owners on fix it yourself items and boats. This magazine is for the Timex watch crowd and park your Chev in the designated spot group. Terrific articles and commentary from a respected small craft designer(Ted Brewer).They recently listed a Jason 35 that was bought as a kit and never finished.The magazine would still have the listings somewhere.Asking $20k.There are a lot of fix it up boats from uncompleted kits purchased in the early 80''s lurking out there.Good luck on your hunt.cap10ed


----------



## rakuqueen1 (Dec 4, 2002)

We saw a Jason 35 in Galveston, TX listed for $20,000. I don''t know if it''s the same one. This one had a motor, really just a hull and deck. He had done some work down below but not too much. Very nice man, I would think very fair to deal with.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found a Colombia 41 flush deck in New Orleans that is in need of saving you may contact me at [email protected] I think it could be had for $15.000-$12.000 dollars as the owner has died and she is in bad shape but has a long race history and is a neat boat because of the history or regatas she sailed in.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Yikes, what regattas was she in? You have got to be kidding that someone raced a houseboat like the Columbia 41! Maybe a special class where she competed with OutIsland 41s, but I doubt any race committe would be willing to hang around waiting for them to finish...
I think a race history is the wrong carrot to waive around to build interest - go with "roomy liveaboard".


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 25, 2011)

Post removed that violates forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet Moderator


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Any marina with a storage yard will have some and many will give them to you if you promise to get them off their property in short order. There are 14 of them in a marina local to me in Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Dos Equis said:


> Check in San Carlos and Guaymas Sonora Mexico. Hundreds of boats in seca marinas. I am working on a project and salvage page on my website.


I'm not sure why we dug up this old post. This guy has not been on here for 14 years. Who knows if he even followed through or whatever happened to him.


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 25, 2011)

Message removed since it was in violation of forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet Moderator.


----------

